# Looking for architectural job in New zealand!



## Punnu_arch

Hi,
I am from India and completed my graduation (B.Arch) from one of the reputed university of India. I am interested in working new zealand! I have always dreamt of shifting there permanently but for that i need a job. I have an experience of 4 years in the architectural field, having worked on various Projects ranging from Residences to a Four Seasons Hotel. I have some experience on the Retail interiors of Hotel tower. I have also worked on some Interior Projects including Showrooms and BOH areas of Hotels. I am currently employed with one of the reputed MNC here.

can anybody suggest me any jobs in new zealand and hows the scene there? 
Thanks in advance!!!

regards,
Puneet Sharma


----------



## topcat83

Punnu_arch said:


> Hi,
> I am from India and completed my graduation (B.Arch) from one of the reputed university of India. I am interested in working new zealand! I have always dreamt of shifting there permanently but for that i need a job. I have an experience of 4 years in the architectural field, having worked on various Projects ranging from Residences to a Four Seasons Hotel. I have some experience on the Retail interiors of Hotel tower. I have also worked on some Interior Projects including Showrooms and BOH areas of Hotels. I am currently employed with one of the reputed MNC here.
> 
> can anybody suggest me any jobs in new zealand and hows the scene there?
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> regards,
> Puneet Sharma


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.
I'm afraid I don't know too much about the industry you're in, but it may be worth contacting New Zealand Institute of Architects

One issue you are likely to have is designing for the building code in New Zealand. Our code is such that all buildings must be built to be Earthquake proof to a specific level. This means that many houses are built with wooden or metal frames. Brick, if used, is to a great extent just the decorative cladding. Bigger buildings are also built to these standards, although I'd assume that they'd be using something different to the wooden frame! 

Regardless, my guess is you'll have to take some additional training and exam to convert your qualification to one that's acceptable in NZ. The NZIA should be able to tell you what you need to do.


----------



## Punnu_arch

Thanks topcat83 for the information. I hope NZIA will be able to answer my further queries in regards to my field. But in case can you tell me who conducts these exams? and also some of the major architectural firms? because i might be travelling there in december around for a month so i would like use that time in giving the interviews. and is it he good time to travel NZ weather wise?
again thanks in advance for your help!

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## sweetas

Hi Puneet,

My husband is an Architect and we have a number of friends in the industry in NZ. I agree that the NZIA is a great place to start and get information about the profession in NZ. They also have a list of firms.

Unfortunately the architectural industry in NZ is small (we have a small population!) and it has also taken a hit with the global recession. There are still jobs out there but hard to come by, and often obtained through networking (knowing the right people, having relevant experience and a really awesome portfolio). Jobs are seldom advertised. My husband got his last two jobs through networking and "cold calling". Most recent graduates with a Master of Architecture (MArch) from NZ universities are struggling to find work. Initial employment contracts are often short term (3-6 months), salaries do not compare favourably with other professions with a similar amount of tertiary study, and unpaid overtime is common.

As construction tends to slow over the summer holiday period, many offices close for several weeks from Christmas onwards, and offices are often "wrapping up for the year" in December. This may or may not work in your favour if you are looking for people to speak with.

So sorry to say that it is not likely to be easy to walk into a job. However, meeting people face-to-face in NZ is a good start. You could also consider looking at ArchiCAD/Revit modelling jobs to try and get a "foot in the door" or completing some Architectural studies in NZ. Local knowledge and connections are invaluable.


----------



## Punnu_arch

Thanks Sweetas for the imformation! 
frightening to know that the architects are not getting jobs there and yes this the truth that "architects salaries do not compare favourably with other professions with a similar amount of tertiary study, and unpaid overtime is common." But its same in India as well and i guess everywhere in the world.
But as you mentioned your husband is also an architect so can you please tell me the name of that company so I can try my luck at his office when I will be in NZ. And also the can he suggest some offices as u said "networking" is really important in getting jobs there. 
frankely speaking I know the best way will be to get the admission in some of the university of new zealand to get the masters dgree and then look for the jobs but my fund dont support me fot that. 
I dont know bt I am too confused right now and dont know how to approach. 
Thanks for information again. 

Thanks and regards,
Puneet


----------



## sweetas

Hi Puneet,

Yes I agree that there are some challenges facing the profession internationally!

We are currently living and working abroad but I think it is still the case that the two biggest firms in the country are Warren & Mahoney and Jasmax.

I'll post some links which will help with your research shortly.


----------



## sweetas

I am unable to post all the helpful URL links due to forum rules, but will list sites you should search for. Here a some suggestions to get you started with your research:

Three websites you should check out:
* NZIA (New Zealand Institute of Architects)
* Architecture NZ - The NZIA page targetted at potential clients (has a list of firms under "find an architect", including sole practitioners and larger companies)
* NZRAB (New Zealand Registered Architects Board)

The term "architect" is protected in NZ and restricted to only those with NZ registration. More information can be found on the NZRAB website. NZ registration is not easy to get and under the present system many practitioners are in their 30s before obtaining it. Up until then they usually call themselves an "Architectural Graduate" and work under the supervision of a registered architect. Some choose to call themselves an "Architectural Designer", although this may give the impression that you do not have an architecture degree.

The three training institutions are in the North Island (Auckland and Wellington) and so these cities usually have a more ready supply of recent graduates. Before the recession, a graduate was able to improve their employment chances by seeking work in the South Island and provincial centres, although smaller cities are really struggling at the moment so this could have changed. Christchurch may be worth a try though. The largest offices are mostly in Auckland, which is the largest and most multicultural city in NZ, with many immigrants from India, Asia and the Pacific. The weather is also warmer in Auckland although the most beautiful scenery is in the South Island.

You may struggle to find an equivalent role to your current one without local training or local experience. I also suspect that employers tend to look more favourably on overseas applicants who have recent experience in the UK/Australia/North America/Western Europe. A previous employer of my husband's once advertised a role and received an incredibly large number of applications from people who only had education and experience in India, none of whom were shortlisted. He was hesitant to advertise again! You will need to have done your research and have a few relevant points of difference.

Some other sources which may help you to become more familiar with the industry in NZ:
* The NZIA puts out a magazine called "Architecture NZ". I would recommend getting your hands on it (there are also digital subscriptions available)
* The NZIA also has a newsletter for practitioners in NZ called "Cross Section". It has its own website
* A magazine called "HOME New Zealand" runs an annual award for local residential architecture and each year one of their issues is dedicated to the "home of the year". Digital subscriptions also available online
* A group of young architects joined together to establish a publishing house/blog/magazine at a website called "Project Freerange". Not all content is on architecture but you will find some architectural commentary and publications.
* And of course the three architecture schools:
- Auckland University NICAI
- UNITEC (Auckland also)
- Victoria University of Wellington school of architecture

I hope that will help you to make a start!


----------



## topcat83

sweetas said:


> I am unable to post all the helpful URL links due to forum rules, but will list sites you should search for. Here a some suggestions to get you started with your research:
> 
> Three websites you should check out:
> * NZIA (New Zealand Institute of Architects)
> * Architecture NZ - The NZIA page targetted at potential clients (has a list of firms under "find an architect", including sole practitioners and larger companies)
> * NZRAB (New Zealand Registered Architects Board)
> 
> The term "architect" is protected in NZ and restricted to only those with NZ registration. More information can be found on the NZRAB website. NZ registration is not easy to get and under the present system many practitioners are in their 30s before obtaining it. Up until then they usually call themselves an "Architectural Graduate" and work under the supervision of a registered architect. Some choose to call themselves an "Architectural Designer", although this may give the impression that you do not have an architecture degree.
> 
> The three training institutions are in the North Island (Auckland and Wellington) and so these cities usually have a more ready supply of recent graduates. Before the recession, a graduate was able to improve their employment chances by seeking work in the South Island and provincial centres, although smaller cities are really struggling at the moment so this could have changed. Christchurch may be worth a try though. The largest offices are mostly in Auckland, which is the largest and most multicultural city in NZ, with many immigrants from India, Asia and the Pacific. The weather is also warmer in Auckland although the most beautiful scenery is in the South Island.
> 
> You may struggle to find an equivalent role to your current one without local training or local experience. I also suspect that employers tend to look more favourably on overseas applicants who have recent experience in the UK/Australia/North America/Western Europe. A previous employer of my husband's once advertised a role and received an incredibly large number of applications from people who only had education and experience in India, none of whom were shortlisted. He was hesitant to advertise again! You will need to have done your research and have a few relevant points of difference.
> 
> Some other sources which may help you to become more familiar with the industry in NZ:
> * The NZIA puts out a magazine called "Architecture NZ". I would recommend getting your hands on it (there are also digital subscriptions available)
> * The NZIA also has a newsletter for practitioners in NZ called "Cross Section". It has its own website
> * A magazine called "HOME New Zealand" runs an annual award for local residential architecture and each year one of their issues is dedicated to the "home of the year". Digital subscriptions also available online
> * A group of young architects joined together to establish a publishing house/blog/magazine at a website called "Project Freerange". Not all content is on architecture but you will find some architectural commentary and publications.
> * And of course the three architecture schools:
> - Auckland University NICAI
> - UNITEC (Auckland also)
> - Victoria University of Wellington school of architecture
> 
> I hope that will help you to make a start!


Hi there. Thanks for a good detailed post!. 

And you should be able to post the links you're talking about. I can't see anything in your list that would break our rules, as they are not unsolicited (the requestor has asked for information) and the forums (if any) are not directly competing with us. Basically, the point of the rules is to stop the forum from being a place for personal advertising. If the information is asked for and useful, then the more the merrier!

And as you now have 6 posts you can put links in (up to 5 posts you can't).

See rule 10: 

_
Do not use the forum as a place for advertising.
 You may not make posts to promote commercial, personal, or not-for-profit websites, products, or services.
 *Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster*.
 Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.
 This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately.
 *Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.*
 Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe upto four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links.
 Increasing your post count in order to advertise or self promote, post links, promote your signature, etc. is not allowed.
_


----------



## sweetas

Hi Topcat

Yes I reviewed the rules and couldn't see why I kept getting the error message. I tried a couple of times. I wondered if it was perhaps because I had multiple URLs in the message (maybe I am only allowed to include one in there?)


----------



## topcat83

sweetas said:


> Hi Topcat
> 
> Yes I reviewed the rules and couldn't see why I kept getting the error message. I tried a couple of times. I wondered if it was perhaps because I had multiple URLs in the message (maybe I am only allowed to include one in there?)


No - you can have many links in a post. Did you have more than 5 posts at the time?

The rules won't stop you posting urls that break the rules - it's us mods that will remove them for you if we find them


----------



## Punnu_arch

Hey Sweetas!!! I've got what you are saying and yes it wont be that easy but really thanks for all the information and help. A freind of mine lives in UK and he advised me to give GRE test which can help me in getting the admission in some of the major universities. So that is the one option I am looking for and thanks for the links that you mentioned in your post. I found them good but most of the jobs they have right now are for NZ graduate only. but thanks again for the help.
And thanks topcat for helping in solving the rules related queries.
Keep in touch as I will keep bugging you for more information.

Thanks and regards,
Puneet


----------



## fareedqazi

Hi Puneet,

Hope you had well settled by now in New Zealand. I am also an architect from India and will be joining Auckland in probably first week of Aug'19. It would be great if you guide me how to secure an Architect job there. I am having more than 15yrs of experience mostly in Interiors with projects in Hospitality, Retail & Healthcare. Pls guide or share some reference to get job.

Thanks & regards,
Fareed Adil




Punnu_arch said:


> Hi,
> I am from India and completed my graduation (B.Arch) from one of the reputed university of India. I am interested in working new zealand! I have always dreamt of shifting there permanently but for that i need a job. I have an experience of 4 years in the architectural field, having worked on various Projects ranging from Residences to a Four Seasons Hotel. I have some experience on the Retail interiors of Hotel tower. I have also worked on some Interior Projects including Showrooms and BOH areas of Hotels. I am currently employed with one of the reputed MNC here.
> 
> can anybody suggest me any jobs in new zealand and hows the scene there?
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> regards,
> Puneet Sharma


----------

